# Video hos dagbladet.no virker ikke i Chrome?

## pgu

I chrome så blir alle videoer hos dagbladet.no bare stående å spinne rundt uten å vise noe. Er det andre som har samme problemet og evt. en løsning?

[url]http://www.dbtv.no/3592519885001#Jaguar_går_til_angrep_på_krokodille[/url]

----------

